# Spiders and flash fires in gas grills



## taxlady

The Safety & Care Manual for my new grill says that spiders and insects might build nests inside the burners and this is the main cause of flash fires. It says to check every time before igniting the grill.

That sounds like overkill to me. Maybe they should be checked once in a while.

How do you guys deal with this possibility? Have any of you ever found spider or insect nests inside the grill burners or tubes?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Incinerated ones...


----------



## Dawgluver

If you use it daily, you should be fine.  Even weekly.

I think it's more for the once a year users.


----------



## Andy M.

Never had a problem.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Never had a problem.


Do you ever check for them? I know you use your grill rather regularly, so I suspect they don't have time to build much of a nest before you use it again.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> Do you ever check for them? I know you use your grill rather regularly, so I suspect they don't have time to build much of a nest before you use it again.



No, I never check.  My older grill had screening to block access by the little critters.  I'm guessing my current grill does as well.


----------



## pacanis

Interesting. I never heard that the nests could cause a flash fire. I thought they would just stop the gas from getting through, in which case you would stop trying to light the grill, turn the burner off and investigate.


----------



## bakechef

never had an issue, but I can't think of a better way to take care of the problem, then lighting the grill....


----------



## Rocklobster

I love how the earwigs come pouring of the bottom when I light mine. Very appetizing....


----------



## sparrowgrass

I don't check for spiders, but if I haven't used the grill in a while, I open it carefully--paper wasps like to build inside.


----------



## taxlady

sparrowgrass said:


> I don't check for spiders, but if I haven't used the grill in a while, I open it carefully--paper wasps like to build inside.


Oh, I'll be careful about the lid after any extended non-use. Thanks for the warning. I once had a large wasp nest under a patio chair when we took the tarp off after winter. I got stung at least 12 times.


----------



## pacanis

I've got a couple plastic storage closets outside and the hornets like to build their nest right where you put you hand to open the door. Better than a spider though.


----------



## MrsLMB

Never had the flash fire from spider problem.  Mine has a little guard that is supposed to prevent that.  One time after not using it most of the winter it would not light.  So when we looked, the little guard was completely wrapped in spider web.  Don't let all these things distract you from enjoying your new grill .. and use it enough that those critters won't want to stop by !


----------



## Steve Kroll

I actually like my spiders a little on the crispy side.


----------



## Dawgluver

Here's a whole platter, enjoy!


----------



## Steve Kroll

Dawgluver said:


> Here's a whole platter, enjoy!



Hmm. Me thinks I'll pass...


----------



## pacanis

If I got a spider in my grill I'd have to sell the grill.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> If I got a spider in my grill I'd have to sell the grill.



Spiders I could handle...snakes...none of those in my grill please.


----------



## Hoot

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Spiders I could handle...snakes...none of those in my grill please.


Well now, if the snake is of any decent size, they are mighty good grilled.
'Course, nobody here will eat snake but me.


----------



## Dawgluver

Hoot said:


> Well now, if the snake is of any decent size, they are mighty good grilled.
> 'Course, nobody here will eat snake but me.



Well, Hoot, if you cut me off a tiny piece and didn't tell me what it was, I would probably try it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hoot said:


> Well now, if the snake is of any decent size, they are mighty good grilled.
> 'Course, nobody here will eat snake but me.



No, no, no, no, no, no, no...never, nope!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> No, no, no, no, no, no, no...never, nope!



(Tastes like) Chicken!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> (Tastes like) Chicken!



I don't care what it tastes like...nonononononononononono!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I don't care what it tastes like...nonononononononononono!



Oh shoot, now you got me curious, PF.  I'll have to wait for someone to grill a big snake.  We have a lot of baby garter and milk snakes, I wouldn't hurt them, they're so cute.


----------



## JMediger

A couple years ago we pulled the cover off the grill to kick off the season.  DH didn't think anything about it since it was stored outside and our deep winter typically kills everything.  Wrong.  It was dark by time burgers were ready and he gets a little light from our kitchen so he just took the plate out, opened the grill and threw everything on.  As we were eating, I kept finding these little hairs on the meat and since we have a cat and dog, I thought it was kind of weird but really I didn't think anything of it.  About 1/4 of the way, though, DH got a really funky bite and we stopped eating.  We got a flashlight and when we opened the grill to inspect, we found a rather large mouse nest and the charred remains of a little family.  It's the only time I've lost my stomach over something gross.  Needless to say, we check the grill every spring now.


----------



## taxlady

JMediger said:


> A couple years ago we pulled the cover off the grill to kick off the season.  DH didn't think anything about it since it was stored outside and our deep winter typically kills everything.  Wrong.  It was dark by time burgers were ready and he gets a little light from our kitchen so he just took the plate out, opened the grill and threw everything on.  As we were eating, I kept finding these little hairs on the meat and since we have a cat and dog, I thought it was kind of weird but really I didn't think anything of it.  About 1/4 of the way, though, DH got a really funky bite and we stopped eating.  We got a flashlight and when we opened the grill to inspect, we found a rather large mouse nest and the charred remains of a little family.  It's the only time I've lost my stomach over something gross.  Needless to say, we check the grill every spring now.


ewww, I would probably have lost my supper too. Then I would start to feel guilty about the poor, little mice.


----------



## Dawgluver

JMediger said:


> A couple years ago we pulled the cover off the grill to kick off the season.  DH didn't think anything about it since it was stored outside and our deep winter typically kills everything.  Wrong.  It was dark by time burgers were ready and he gets a little light from our kitchen so he just took the plate out, opened the grill and threw everything on.  As we were eating, I kept finding these little hairs on the meat and since we have a cat and dog, I thought it was kind of weird but really I didn't think anything of it.  About 1/4 of the way, though, DH got a really funky bite and we stopped eating.  We got a flashlight and when we opened the grill to inspect, we found a rather large mouse nest and the charred remains of a little family.  It's the only time I've lost my stomach over something gross.  Needless to say, we check the grill every spring now.



Gah!  Great story and good advice, JMediger!


----------



## pacanis

I saw a mouse one time crawling from the grate to the bottom when I opened the grill. I'm surprised I haven't seen more.


----------



## Hoot

JMediger said:


> A couple years ago we pulled the cover off the grill to kick off the season.  DH didn't think anything about it since it was stored outside and our deep winter typically kills everything.  Wrong.  It was dark by time burgers were ready and he gets a little light from our kitchen so he just took the plate out, opened the grill and threw everything on.  As we were eating, I kept finding these little hairs on the meat and since we have a cat and dog, I thought it was kind of weird but really I didn't think anything of it.  About 1/4 of the way, though, DH got a really funky bite and we stopped eating.  We got a flashlight and when we opened the grill to inspect, we found a rather large mouse nest and the charred remains of a little family.  It's the only time I've lost my stomach over something gross.  Needless to say, we check the grill every spring now.


Reminds me of a joke about a cowboy sitting at the counter of a greasy spoon, staring at his bowl of chili. Another customer comes in 
and sits down beside the cowboy. He looks at the cowboy, then at the bowl. He asks the cowboy if the chili is any good. 
The cowboy motions to the bowl in front of him and says "Help yourself."
The guy takes the bowl of chili and commences to eat heartily.
After a few spoonfuls, the guy discovers a mouse in the bowl of chili and he immediately loses his lunch right back in the chili bowl.
The cowboy says, "Yep, that's as far as I got, too."


----------



## Dawgluver

Hoot said:


> Reminds me of a joke about a cowboy sitting at the counter of a greasy spoon, staring at his bowl of chili. Another customer comes in
> and sits down beside the cowboy. He looks at the cowboy, then at the bowl. He asks the cowboy if the chili is any good.
> The cowboy motions to the bowl in front of him and says "Help yourself."
> The guy takes the bowl of chili and commences to eat heartily.
> After a few spoonfuls, the guy discovers a mouse in the bowl of chili and he immediately loses his lunch right back in the chili bowl.
> The cowboy says, "Yep, that's as far as I got, too."



ROFL!!!


----------

